# Sadzīves tehnika >  Mazs zobrats

## Imants

Sveiki.


Vajag  baltas platmasas (kaprona?) zobratu. Diametrs apm. 12mm, 12zobi.



Precīzi piemeklēšu pats, tik lūdzu padomu kas Latvijā tirgo, vai kur internĀtā nopirkt?
Robotu būvētāji varētu to zināt....

----------


## Obsis

Iespēja Nr1. Dabūt gatavu labo cerību kastītē. Taču tad tas nevar būt plasmasa, vien dzelzis vai misiņš. Tad jāzina zoba modulis. Bez tā nemaz neceri - moduļu ir daudz vairāk kā vītņu standartu.
Iespēja Nr2. Izgatavot ar 3d CNC vai 3d printeri. Bet to sevi cienošs vecis nedarīs, kamēr neiedosi autoCAD rasējumu.
Iespēja Nr3. Izvirpini šeibi ar pareizu diametru, uzsēdini uz kvalitatīvas ass, un ietaisi divus balstus, kuros ieeņģē vītņurbi ar pareizu soli. Kad vītņurbis apgājis apkārt virmaz vienu reizi, tad zobus esi iegriezis. Tā kā tā ir nieka plastmasa, tad drīkst vītņurbja vietā lietāt skrūvstieni, tam iefrēzējot trejas garenrievas. Stieni ir vieglāk nostiprināt gultņos nekā vītņurbi.
Iespēja Nr4. Pasūtīt www.ebay.com. Nule apskatījos, daudz piedāvājumu nav, un arī maksā ap piečuku, bet ir. Meklējumfrāze Sprocket Wheel d=12mm Module ??...mm

----------


## Kodolskiltava

Ja ir zināmi precīzi parametri - diametrs, zobu skaits (moduli var aprēķināt no diametra un zobu skaita), zobu lenķis, tad var mēģināt kaut ko saderīgu caur gultni.lv sameklēt. Bet nezinu vai tik mazus viņi vispār piegādā.

----------


## Imants

Sveiki.
Paldies par idejām.
Kur dabū zobratus robotbūvētāji? 
Zobrats ir aprauts. Diametru var nojaust, lielākam par 10mm tur nav vietas, zobu skaits saskaitāms pēc tā, kas vēl saglabājies redzams. Aizmirsu pateikt - zobrats ir apm 6mm plats, bija sazobē ar zobsiksnu.
Uz 3D printera sanāks dārgi - biju cerējis uz kādu kantori, kam dažādi zobrati ir vairumā...
Varbūt der arī metāla zobrats.

----------


## Tārps

Var pamēģināt pameklēt no veciem printeriem, faksiem u.t.t.

----------


## Imants

Doma laba. Man noveicies, ka varu jaukt vecus aparātus. Līdz šim neesmu atradis...Tāpēc arī jautāju.

----------

